# Radio 4 LW



## janni (May 1, 2005)

In France we love Radio 4 especially in the mornings. Anyone know how the switch to digital will affect our listening pleasure? Will we be fobbed off with dross and,heaven preserve us, more sport. 

Yours in dread.

Jan-ai


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

You can get Radio 4 (the FM version) on satellite (both Freesat and Sky). When the test matches are on, these are broadcast on the LW version, not FM.

Gerald


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Whenever we are in France in the summer, there always seems to be a test match on, so most of the day (when we are travelling) is cricket only - with only the most passing interest in cricket, this is frustrating when all we want is the occasional news headline.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> You can get Radio 4 (the FM version) on satellite (both Freesat and Sky). When the test matches are on, these are broadcast on the LW version, not FM.
> 
> Gerald


TMS is also on 5livex


----------

